# Traynor Custom Reverb mods?



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

hi all, i am curious to who is capable of modding an old Traynor YSR1 custom reverb. as far as i gather it is close to a marshall in design. 50 watt el34 powered. i get pretty decent tones (at too high a volume) when i use the Vintage 30's in my DG100.
i would prefer someone as close as possible.
any ideas?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.informatik.uni-bremen.de/~dace/vb/models.html#bassmateyba-2

CT.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Ysr 1*

I did one for a young fellow a couple of months back!

It was an easy job. First I replaced the filter caps on general principles. Any amp that's almost as old as me either needs the job done right now or will need it a month after you do all the other work in modding the amp... 

The output stage is pretty well ok as is, with the exception of changing to Marshall value .022 mfd coupler caps and tying the suppressor grid to the bias supply for better tube life. Traynor did this with pretty well all their other EL34'6CA7 amps and I was surprised they had skipped this one.

Then I gutted out the preamp section and wired it up like the traditional vintage "Plexi". Enough 12AX7 sections and holes on the faceplate to mount all the Marshally pots and jacks. I drafted up some custom faceplates on heavy card stock and had them laminated to go over the controls. Some glue and the nuts on the pots hold them on just fine and the amp looks a bit more professional and less homebrew.

How'd it sound? Just great! The nice thing about modding Traynor amps is that the output trannies are nice and heavy Hammonds. This means that if the player likes below standard tunings the transformer is beefy enough to handle it. Some of these guys who play in open C where the strings are almost falling off are surprised and disappointed to find that their Marshall or Boogie craps out on the low notes, since the output transformer simply doesn't have enough iron. Traynors do a much better job!

Best mod I did for a nephew was to take an old YBA-3 Custom Special with 4 EL-34's and graft in a JCM 800 style preamp. It blows Boogie DR's right off the stage! 

---Wild Bill


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> How'd it sound? Just great! The nice thing about modding Traynor amps is that the output trannies are nice and heavy Hammonds.
> ---Wild Bill


ahhhh.
flashback to living in guelph and driving past the hammond plant every day.
bought my 'rayno' bass master from gord taylor. lusted for a mars hall, but they were ungodly expensive back then. the bass master was wicked good, tho'.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> I did one for a young fellow a couple of months back!
> 
> It was an easy job. First I replaced the filter caps on general principles. Any amp that's almost as old as me either needs the job done right now or will need it a month after you do all the other work in modding the amp...
> 
> ...


sounds cool, unfortunately i am not elecronically inclined.


----------

